
Show HN: Spent the last 6 months on a JS graphics framework for my students - stevekrouse
http://woofjs.com?ref=hn2
======
brudgers
Curious the grade levels where this has been deployed and the background of
the students. Also curious if there's any academic research behind it.

------
NicoJuicy
Cool framework, but describing what it does, would be more usefull ;)

